# Corneal FB Removal



## kyannekis (May 6, 2016)

If you have the following procedure note - would you code 65220 or 65222

Procedure: The patient's head was positioned appropriately to provide adequate exposure of the Left eye using a slit lamp. Anesthesia was obtained using proparacaine drops. Fluorescein staining was performed in the right eye and revealed a corneal less than 1 mm foreign body with the appearance of metal (with a rust ring approximately 1.0 -2.0 mm in diameter) was removed using ophthalmic bur. The rust ring remained

Thank you,

Karen


----------



## mitchellde (May 6, 2016)

The note states with slit lamp.


----------



## windsorwest3 (May 6, 2016)

*65222*

65222 is supported with the Slit Lamp used.


----------



## rbandaru (May 26, 2016)

Assign 65222, because slit lamp was used to remove the FB.

Regards
Dr.Ramnath Bandaru, CCS, CPC
American Medical Services LLC
http://amshealth.com/
Twitter: @HospitalCoders


----------



## bdette810 (Aug 8, 2016)

*i agree with everyone else*

use the procedure code involving the slit lamp


----------

